# The First Week?



## kb10 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey all,

As you may recall from my intro, my two little maltese puppies will be coming home with me soon! They will be here on September 4, which is coming up so soon. I have so many supplies ready--blankets, bowls, toys, brush, food, treats, etc.--and I have been watching some training videos but I'm still thinking about what those first few days are going to be like. I haven't been at home with puppies for almost a decade when my parents and I brought home my 'little brother and sister,' but then I was in college and not the primary caretaker. 

I'm planning to let them outside about once an hour and feed them twice a day. The breeder and I talked at length about their food. They will also have a playpen so they can have plenty of individual time. (I work from home, so this will be more feasible.) 

Anyway, what advice do you have for the first days or couple of weeks as we're all settling into a routine together? Are they going to be crying for their mom and siblings and breeder? What will their sleep schedule look like? Any behaviors or health issues I should keep an eye on? I just want the very best for them! 

BTW--they have names now! Violet and June.


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Love the names, I have friends who have two girls and they are Violet and Heather.

Advice is difficult to give, the only thing I would say is to be flexible with your route and approach, I am a real planner so as you, I had everything I thought I needed, but they are both so different and not like our last Maltese. The area we struggled to get right was traveling in the car, they now have separate beds/carriers which we can fix in the car. Kim on the forum told me about the sleepypod and the ones we got do actually fit them both in when we move them from the car when travelling. We gave them time on their own and took each off them walking separately in the beginning, but they do love being with each other. Levi did bully Libby a little bit and we would just remove him from the room whilst he calmed down. When we leave them they have separate cages, I bought a pet cam and that kept us calm when we left them, we don't use it much now as they don't mind going in and settle down. Libby is a little timid and we did worry about her as she would wonder around the bed at night shaking and crying, (yes they sleep on the bed, the wasn't in the plan) we had everything checked out, it cost a fortune (pet insurance) but figured we must just have a ghosts. I am so excited for you, I was so giddy when we picked them up. Look forward to the pictures. Love Sheila, Libby & Levi


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

The only advice I have is to have potty pads where-ever your pups will have access too.
It won't matter if they're already potty trained. Chances are, they'll be scared of their new furever home and make an accident or two until they get settled in.

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## kb10 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks Sheila, Libby, and Levi! Some very good things to have in mind! 

[email protected], I took your advice and got a pack! 

Anything else? Less than one day to go.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The first few weeks, you want to concentrate on mealtime and potty. Be flexible..give them time to adapt. I suggest using potty pads initially..and keep them in a large pen..it will be very difficult to get one puppy, let alone two to hold their water for an hour until you get them outside.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's best to not let them outside until they are fully vaccinated. They could get parvo. I would suggest an x-pen and like April said, put potty pads down. I don't think they will miss their Mom if you give them plenty of love. And toys! This will be a very exciting time for them!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

sherry said:


> It's best to not let them outside until they are fully vaccinated. They could get parvo. I would suggest an x-pen and like April said, put potty pads down. I don't think they will miss their Mom if you give them plenty of love. And toys! This will be a very exciting time for them!


:goodpost:


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Good luck and Congrats.  I'm happy for you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Violet and June!


----------



## kb10 (Jul 31, 2016)

First vet visit went great! I have two very healthy little girls! They weigh about 2lbs each. They're eating well (after some trial and error) and sleeping well. They have a sleep pen (box with bed and pee pads) and a larger play area. June is showing signs of separation anxiety--she was more anxious when we first picked them up at the airport. We'll have to work on it. Of course, I'd be happy to have her on my lap all day long but I don't want me going to the grocery store to be a traumatic ordeal either. 

A few pictures:

I'm not plugging for likes or anything but they have an Instagram account @violet_and_june that I will try to get to several times a week (mostly for friends and family far afield) if you need a maltese picture fix. ;-)


----------



## kb10 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh, potty training--Violet is doing great and June is getting there. Our townhouse is weird in that most of the living space is on the second floor, so they're using a makeshift tray with kitty litter on the enclosed balcony for the constant wees, while they go outside to the backyard several times a day for additional potty time and play time. Violet has no qualms with the tray but June is less convinced. She will happily go potty right next to it on the tile so she gets the concept on some level.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats!!! They are so cute.


----------



## Jordan57 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Too cute... I love the pic of them sleeping it's adorable..*

They are beautiful......


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG!!! are they ever adorable and now I really have "Puppy Fever" Wishing you the very best of luck with them and hope that you come one again soon and post more pictures and how they are doing.


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Let the work begin. Beautiful babies x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

